# genetic signature?



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 10, 2005)

Curious after observing the activety of my dog not that this is anything new to me but seeing how he sniffs out spots where other animals have marked with their urine and also his blatent need to sniff out my marked area(tiolet) I pondered this.

Do Dogs smell a certain genetic signature in feces-urine that sticks out saying this is 'john doe's '.

Do we humans have a certain for lack of better words genetic signature imprinted with out feces-urines that distinctly says who we are?

I know this is a bit odd shoudnt eat and read this. But I couldnt help but think is this somehow used in investigations where detectives or even scientists can spot this out as proof that it came from 'john doe'.

Obviouselly it if examined it would show traces of the food product consumed by the person or even abnormalitys in acid or the digestive process.

So if anyone who may know this if this is possible cause I dont know.

If it is possible I cant help but think how that much more amazing our God is even in something not as desirably to talk about.

Sorry my curiosity runs the best of me.:bigsmile:

blade


----------



## JohnV (Jan 10, 2005)

Blade:

I'm not sure of this, but it seems to me that when bandits and robbers get away on foot, and scent dogs go after them, that these bandits and robbers don't usually stop at ever tree, or even every other tree. I don't think they stop at all if they can help it. And yet the dogs find them out. Even if these guys cross the paths of other people's scent trails, the dogs stay on their trail. Its amazing. Apparently a dog can follow a trail up to quite a few hours old. I don't recall how many. I saw a show on it one time. 

I also saw a movie once about a man who went north to study wolves. The first thing he did, after he had set up camp, was to drink a lot of tea, and go aroung marking his domain, so that the wolves would know the boundaries he expected them to observe. Weird. They're wolves, not house cats.

But I'm with you on this one. There are traits in our pets that we take for granted. But to watch them for a while can lead to a lot of ponderous questions.

When I was a young lad, trying to impress the young ladies, I once hoodwinked a girl into believing that female dogs wag their tails from left to right, while male dogs from right to left. She believed me because I told her that her dog, just rounding the corner of a building some ways away, had to be a female. So she asked me how I knew. I wasn't going to tell her that her little sister had already told me, so I made up this yarn about tails wagging. I guess I convinced her. It was a real embarrassment for her later.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 21, 2005)

Man I didnt think anyone was going to reply. Thank you John  Thats very interesting the man marked his boundaries. But I hope he took into expect to fight for his domain. That wolves fight in packs. There are many amazing things animals can do even predict EQ's. 

Its to bad modern christendom isnt as admint about doing there duty in ruling over the animals and the earth in a manner glorifying to the Father who gave him breath.

Blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2005)

Walker Texas Ranger can track anybody anywhere! 

Also, remember the dogs who tracked Cool Hand Luke?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## strangerpilgrim (Mar 31, 2005)

I've always enjoyed keeping dogs, primarily because I love having a piece of the creation in the house to remind me of the love, creativity, power and wisdom of the Creator. Almost every day I have cause to marvel at what the Lord has done.

Think of this: Our God is so creative that he is able not only to give every human on earth his or her own personality, but He even can give separate, distinctive personalities to dogs. I've had 10 or 11 dogs in my lifetime, all of them since they were puppies (but not all at one time...i live in a country with absolutely no vet care available, and many of my dogs never made it past a year). I've had a toy dachsund, cocker spaniels, a poodle cocker mix, two or three muts and a Tibetan spaniel. Every single one of them had a totally different personality to the others. Right now I have two black english cocker spaniels. They are 2 years old, and are brothers from the same litter. They are definitely dogs, and definitely male dogs and definitely cocker spaniels, but they are distinctly their own personalities.

Then is the marvelous way they are made, aside from their abilities. Just two things I've noticed recently--first, that it is very difficult for me to wash my dogs' ears. They are perfectly suited for their job: hunting woodcocks (a kind of bird). In order to get water in their ears they practically have to be submerged, making it easy for them to crash around through bogs and swamps tearing after game. They also have almost no feeling in their ears when pulled. I can pick them up by their ears (when other dogs are very sensitive there). This makes them perfectly suited to that same activity--they can run full speed, catching their ears on stuff and come out of it perfectly fine.

Then there are their abilities. Such amazing things God has put in them! And all these variations--size, shape, color and breed--out of the pairs on the ark. My parents had a dog--totally untrained that mutt--and it could tell the difference, from sound alone, between my car and my grandmother's car when we came down the driveway. We had the same model, some make, same color and same aged car. My dogs now can tell whether the person walking down our hall--who I can't even hear--is one of our neighbors or their frequent visitors, or a total stranger. There are two doors between them and the hallway, and no windows. For "allowed" people, they are silent. For strangers they go nuts. I keep them in a large box whenever I am gone and at night. I have a lady who comes to clean for me a couple times a week, and she loves those dogs to death. After she cleans she puts them in the box. Now here is the cool part--when I put the dogs in the box and I return home, they do not cry. They know I know how long they've been in there. When my roommate puts them in the box and she returns, the same things happens. But, when one person puts them in the box and the other person comes home, no matter how little time has passed, they cry and howl as if they had been in the box for hours. At times we have met our cleaner in the hall as she was leaving, and therefore know that they haven't been in the box five minutes. But they don't know we know that. 

No one ever taught my dogs they were bird hunting dogs. Yet the first time they saw a bird they knew that was for them, even though all the other dogs around them pay no attention to the birds. When they caught their first bird, they brought it to me delicately in their mouths. The bird was completely unhurt--just blinking and kicking its legs. They put it down when ordered to and didn't try to eat it. Now who taught them that?


----------



## kevin.carroll (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Curious after observing the activety of my dog not that this is anything new to me but seeing how he sniffs out spots where other animals have marked with their urine and also his blatent need to sniff out my marked area(tiolet) I pondered this.
> 
> Do Dogs smell a certain genetic signature in feces-urine that sticks out saying this is 'john doe's '.
> ...



My dog sniffs out poop because she likes to eat it. Stupid dog.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 31, 2005)

Pilgrim,
Thanks for the post it was great 

Kevin,
My dog does the same but he is also very intelligent as well. Humans can be pretty stupid to. 

Blade


----------

